# Is Russia your main enemy? I don't think so.



## Stratford57

Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:

1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;

Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.


2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;

*hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
hussein kesvani on Twitter


3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;

*A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along


4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;

*Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?

The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.

But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019


5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;







6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;


7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;






8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”

*Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race






9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest


Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?

Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
*Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*

As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.


----------



## beagle9

Stratford57 said:


> Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:
> 
> 1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;
> 
> Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.
> 
> 
> 2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;
> 
> *hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
> hussein kesvani on Twitter
> 
> 
> 3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;
> 
> *A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
> 6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along
> 
> 
> 4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;
> 
> *Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?
> 
> The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.
> 
> But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
> Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;
> 
> View attachment 243084
> 
> 
> 6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;
> 
> 
> 7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;
> 
> View attachment 243085
> 
> 
> 8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”
> 
> *Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
> Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race
> 
> View attachment 243086
> 
> 
> 9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
> Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest
> 
> 
> Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?
> 
> Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
> *Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*
> 
> As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.


Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??

Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.

While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.


----------



## Pete7469

It's by design. The international marxist agenda is a globalist collective. ALL governments are to be taken down and destroyed. Ours being the most dominant one on earth, who do you think they want to take out first?


----------



## Stratford57

beagle9 said:


> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.


I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".

Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."


----------



## Stratford57

Pete7469 said:


> It's by design. The international marxist agenda is a globalist collective. ALL governments are to be taken down and destroyed. Ours being the most dominant one on earth, who do you think they want to take out first?


US government may be the most dominant on the Earth but not the only one who keeps dumbing down and destroying its population. Same things have been taking place in EU and my home country of Ukraine. Globalists want to control the world and they have pretty much figured out how to do that:
Step #1: "help" your candidate win and put your puppet as a head of a country (arrange regime change for those winners whom you don't like);
Step#2:   your puppet makes Media spread the needed lies and destroy the brains of the population;
Step#3:   manipulate  the majority of the brainwashed population and do what you want with the country.

I keep watching this for 5 years in my home country of Ukraine as well as on this American forum. Americans have enough money and advanced health-care but what good does it makes to you if you do NOT have brains? And literally, half a country (liberals for sure) already allowed Deep State to steal their brains for good.


----------



## beagle9

Stratford57 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's by design. The international marxist agenda is a globalist collective. ALL governments are to be taken down and destroyed. Ours being the most dominant one on earth, who do you think they want to take out first?
> 
> 
> 
> US government may be the most dominant on the Earth but not the only one who keeps dumbing down and destroying its population. Same things have been taking place in EU and my home country of Ukraine. Globalists want to control the world and they have pretty much figured out how to do that:
> Step #1: "help" your candidate win and put your puppet as a head of a country (arrange regime change for those winners whom you don't like);
> Step#2:   your puppet makes Media spread the needed lies and destroy the brains of the population;
> Step#3:   manipulate  the majority of the brainwashed population and do what you want with the country.
> 
> I keep watching this for 5 years in my home country of Ukraine as well as on this American forum. Americans have enough money and advanced health-care but what good does it makes to you if you do NOT have brains? And literally, half a country (liberals for sure) already allowed Deep State to steal their brains for good.
Click to expand...

Sadly it's getting bad, and the worst is yet to come.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Thank god that nobody of any real consequence takes you people seriously.


----------



## beagle9

Was watching Tucker Carlson, and there was a discussion he was having where as the title read like this "the leftist agenda - free stuff but who pays" ??  It should have read - "the Democrat Agenda -*free stuff* for *votes*".


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's by design. The international marxist agenda is a globalist collective. ALL governments are to be taken down and destroyed. Ours being the most dominant one on earth, who do you think they want to take out first?
> 
> 
> 
> US government may be the most dominant on the Earth but not the only one who keeps dumbing down and destroying its population. Same things have been taking place in EU and my home country of Ukraine. Globalists want to control the world and they have pretty much figured out how to do that:
> Step #1: "help" your candidate win and put your puppet as a head of a country (arrange regime change for those winners whom you don't like);
> Step#2:   your puppet makes Media spread the needed lies and destroy the brains of the population;
> Step#3:   manipulate  the majority of the brainwashed population and do what you want with the country.
> 
> I keep watching this for 5 years in my home country of Ukraine as well as on this American forum. Americans have enough money and advanced health-care but what good does it makes to you if you do NOT have brains? And literally, half a country (liberals for sure) already allowed Deep State to steal their brains for good.
Click to expand...


If you think somebody in western countries has small remain of brain you are wrong. 90 % of all folks are simple primitive idiots


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".
> 
> Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
Click to expand...


70 % of American visitors USMB need more as ten minutes to find Ukraine on the map, and you are talking about. In the US MS Medias exist only USA, USA and USA again.


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".
> 
> Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70 % of American visitors USMB need more as ten minutes to find Ukraine on the map, and you are talking about. In the US MS Medias exist only USA, USA and USA again.
Click to expand...

Well. I posted this thread because I see more and more Trump supporters (who still seem to have their brains unlike libs) writing that Russia/Putin wants to harm and destroy America and not a word in American Media about the efforts Russia/Putin has been doing to normalize relationship with USA and to help president Trump (so far all the stories about Putin/Trump "friendship" has been fake).

Not a word in American Media about my home country of Ukraine where Obama/Soros have brought "democracy" and where the people are living under a real dictatorship from Washington puppets who have turned the country into a sh*thole in just 5 years.

Today, the major outlets are almost all owned by  six conglomerates. They can easily hide the truth or spread all kinds of lies simultaneously. And that's basically what we have been witnessing lately. 

Big6:
The 6 Companies That Own (almost) All Media [Infographic] | WebFX


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".
> 
> Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70 % of American visitors USMB need more as ten minutes to find Ukraine on the map, and you are talking about. In the US MS Medias exist only USA, USA and USA again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. I posted this thread because I see more and more Trump supporters (who still seem to have their brains unlike libs) writing that Russia/Putin wants to harm and destroy America and not a word in American Media about the efforts Russia/Putin has been doing to normalize relationship with USA and to help president Trump (so far all the stories about Putin/Trump "friendship" has been fake).
> 
> Not a word in American Media about my home country of Ukraine where Obama/Soros have brought "democracy" and where the people are living under a real dictatorship from Washington puppets who have turned the country into a sh*thole in just 5 years.
> 
> Today, the major outlets are almost all owned by  six conglomerates. They can easily hide the truth or spread all kinds of lies simultaneously. And that's basically what we have been witnessing lately.
> 
> Big6:
> The 6 Companies That Own (almost) All Media [Infographic] | WebFX
> 
> View attachment 243509
Click to expand...


And all those corporations are owned by Rotschild


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".
> 
> Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70 % of American visitors USMB need more as ten minutes to find Ukraine on the map, and you are talking about. In the US MS Medias exist only USA, USA and USA again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. I posted this thread because I see more and more Trump supporters (who still seem to have their brains unlike libs) writing that Russia/Putin wants to harm and destroy America and not a word in American Media about the efforts Russia/Putin has been doing to normalize relationship with USA and to help president Trump (so far all the stories about Putin/Trump "friendship" has been fake).
> 
> Not a word in American Media about my home country of Ukraine where Obama/Soros have brought "democracy" and where the people are living under a real dictatorship from Washington puppets who have turned the country into a sh*thole in just 5 years.
> 
> Today, the major outlets are almost all owned by  six conglomerates. They can easily hide the truth or spread all kinds of lies simultaneously. And that's basically what we have been witnessing lately.
> 
> Big6:
> The 6 Companies That Own (almost) All Media [Infographic] | WebFX
> 
> View attachment 243509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all those corporations are owned by Rotschild
Click to expand...

And Soros.


----------



## Baron

Stratford57 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you have an accent when you write... Are you an American ??
> 
> Agree that we have a huge issue with those who have decided to become world citizens, and are now undermining the soverignty, security, and the culture once known as the American culture in this nation.
> 
> While in our weakness, it should be that one eye remains on the enemies who seek to exploit these weaknesses, while the other eye keeps an eye on those determined to create chaos and reek havoc from within.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Ukraine, which is also a victim of Deep State aggression and which their loyal Media keeps presenting as a "triumph of democracy".
> 
> Victor Orban (Hungarian president):” In recent years Soros’ NGOs encompassed all determinant levels of decision making process. They act like activists of Agitation & Propaganda Department of the late Communist party. Soros’ soldiers want to determine for us what we should do. For so long the things  were so simple: a human being was a man or a woman. A mother, a father, Hungarian, German or Russian, Christian or Muslim. Now they want to drag us into a world where these natural and clear concepts  are definitely missing. That world has no sure boundaries. It’s not clear who’s a man or a woman, what a family is, what it means to be Hungarian and Christian. They qualify families as unnecessary, nations as outdated."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 70 % of American visitors USMB need more as ten minutes to find Ukraine on the map, and you are talking about. In the US MS Medias exist only USA, USA and USA again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well. I posted this thread because I see more and more Trump supporters (who still seem to have their brains unlike libs) writing that Russia/Putin wants to harm and destroy America and not a word in American Media about the efforts Russia/Putin has been doing to normalize relationship with USA and to help president Trump (so far all the stories about Putin/Trump "friendship" has been fake).
> 
> Not a word in American Media about my home country of Ukraine where Obama/Soros have brought "democracy" and where the people are living under a real dictatorship from Washington puppets who have turned the country into a sh*thole in just 5 years.
> 
> Today, the major outlets are almost all owned by  six conglomerates. They can easily hide the truth or spread all kinds of lies simultaneously. And that's basically what we have been witnessing lately.
> 
> Big6:
> The 6 Companies That Own (almost) All Media [Infographic] | WebFX
> 
> View attachment 243509
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all those corporations are owned by Rotschild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Soros.
> 
> View attachment 259259
Click to expand...



All guys are jewish


----------



## 22lcidw

Off subject. But the Russian passenger crash had some attractive stewardesses on it. Ahh the good old days. Took four flights to and back from the West coast several months ago and all of the stewardesses were pigs or aging. I am not to young myself. And the service was bad by most of them. Like they were going through the motions. The airline was Delta. Gotta love dem fiefdoms!


----------



## Mac1958

At this moment in our history, WE are our main enemy.


----------



## Stratford57

22lcidw said:


> Off subject. But the Russian passenger crash had some attractive stewardesses on it. Ahh the good old days. Took four flights to and back from the West coast several months ago and all of the stewardesses were pigs or aging. I am not to young myself. And the service was bad by most of them. Like they were going through the motions. The airline was Delta. Gotta love dem fiefdoms!


Russian Aeroflot is my favorite airline, I've been using it for years. The crew is very beautiful, helpful  and nice and the food is always excellent.

Company News - Aeroflot named Best Airline in Eastern Europe, premium economy onboard catering named best globally at Skytrax World Airline Awards  | Aeroflot

‘Highest global recognition’: Aeroflot wins four awards at the airline Oscars









Too bad yesterday a tragedy has happened: a plane was caught on fire  with over 70 killed.
INSIDE the tragedy: VIDEO shows charred Superjet interior after catching fire in crash-landing

Among the victims of the crash was a flight attendant named Maksim Moiseev who died while trying to help passengers escape the plane
Fiery Crash Landing Of Russian Passenger Plane In Moscow Leaves 41 Dead


----------



## Stratford57

Even a so called *Russian Dossier* appears not to be Russian at all: it's British/Ukrainian/American.

Dimitri Simes on a Russian political TV show “The Great Game”: The second adversary of the President Trump is Christopher Steele who put together the famous dossier. Many believe that he’s a former UK intelligence officer, he headed the investigation of a Litvinenko case*. Christopher Steele prepared his Trump dossier without coming to Moscow even once*. He said he had his own sources. It’s becoming increasingly clear now that these _sources_ were provided by the people we’ve just mentioned: originally they came from Russia and now *settled in Ukraine, UK, London and USA*. So, this attack on Donald Trump was if not directly inspired by London but London at least directly participated in it.


Details in the video already  interpreted into English (start watching from minute 28):

The Great Game. 15.05.2019

Dimitri Simes:
Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest


----------



## Likkmee

Russia ? LOL


----------



## Stratford57

Dimitri Simes on a Russian political TV show “The Great Game”: It's very important to understand where this McCarthy style campaign originated from. It was driven by a number of reasons. One was Donald Trump himself, he was the one who went against the Establishment. Russia was a more and more seen as an adversary of the USA. Finally, external forces played their own role in the entire story. I’m sure that one of the *important external forces that helped to start all those “investigations” in the USA was the security service of Ukraine and Ukrainian oligarchs related to it.  Plus some Russian emigrants from the radical opposition [to Putin]  who hated Trump*  and were scared to death of him cause they believed he would renew relations with Russia. I think it’s very important to realize where this devastated and paralyzing attack on the Trump administration came from. 

Details in the video (already  interpreted into English)  (start watching from minute 46):

The Great Game. 28.05.2019


Dimitri Simes
Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest

Ukraine should have been deeply investigated for interfering in US elections, not Russia. Russia "investigation" was a witch hunt at American taxpayers' EXPENSE.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans love Vladimir Putin. 

They think he’s a really strong leader and they want Donald Trump to be more like Vladimir Putin. 

They insist Putin is strong and really takes control of his country and the people there love them.

 I know they can’t explain the tens of thousands of people that are protesting every weekend and the crowds are getting bigger and bigger all over Russia. 

What are they crying for? They want democracy. 

Of course Republicans are going to support Putin and not people who want democracy because they don’t even want democracy in this country. They want the US to be something like South Africa. Before they were forced to give up apartheid.


----------



## Baron

deanrd said:


> They want democracy.
> d.



You're here completely wrong, not 'democracy' but death of Russia and its people desires all those paid by Deep State non-Russian ragtag


----------



## Stratford57

Baron said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They want democracy.
> d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're here completely wrong, not 'democracy' but death of Russia and its people desires all those paid by Deep State non-Russian ragtag
Click to expand...

The main Putin's "sin" is that he is doing his best to keep globalism  off Russia as much as possible: kicking Soros' NGOs out off the country, not allowing any gay parades or gay propaganda among the kids.  The bathrooms for men and women only (not for  72 genders). 

"Globalism is a direct way to Antichrist", Patriarch Kirill of all Russia says.


----------



## Stratford57

Another example showing the  enemy inside USA is a lot more destructive than any alleged foreign threat.

An Iowa man is paying a heavy price for burning a rainbow LGBT pride flag. Adolfo Martinez of Ames was sentenced  to a whopping 15 years in prison for the hate crime of arson

Iowa Man Gets 16 Years for Burning LGBT Flag

And you can't blame Putin for that.

P.S. Leftists have been  freely to torching U.S. flags across the nation running away without charges.


----------



## Bleipriester

Stratford57 said:


> Another example showing the  enemy inside USA is a lot more destructive than any alleged foreign threat.
> 
> An Iowa man is paying a heavy price for burning a rainbow LGBT pride flag. Adolfo Martinez of Ames was sentenced  to a whopping 15 years in prison for the hate crime of arson
> 
> Iowa Man Gets 16 Years for Burning LGBT Flag
> 
> And you can't blame Putin for that.
> 
> P.S. Leftists have been  freely to torching U.S. flags across the nation running away without charges.


Three strikes and you are out.

"Martinez had previously been convicted of two felonies, details of which were not immediately available, and was thus considered a habitual offender as regards his sentencing."


----------



## Stratford57

Bleipriester said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another example showing the  enemy inside USA is a lot more destructive than any alleged foreign threat.
> 
> An Iowa man is paying a heavy price for burning a rainbow LGBT pride flag. Adolfo Martinez of Ames was sentenced  to a whopping 15 years in prison for the hate crime of arson
> 
> Iowa Man Gets 16 Years for Burning LGBT Flag
> 
> And you can't blame Putin for that.
> 
> P.S. Leftists have been  freely to torching U.S. flags across the nation running away without charges.
> 
> 
> 
> Three strikes and you are out.
> 
> "Martinez had previously been convicted of two felonies, details of which were not immediately available, and was thus considered a habitual offender as regards his sentencing."
Click to expand...


Why then it’s not a crime to burn the American flag? May be because normal Americans in USA are a lot less important than all those gays, lesbians, transgenders and other asexual personages?


----------



## Likkmee

Mine says "hecho en Bangladesh" OK if I light it up ?


----------



## evenflow1969

Stratford57 said:


> Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:
> 
> 1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;
> 
> Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.
> 
> 
> 2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;
> 
> *hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
> hussein kesvani on Twitter
> 
> 
> 3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;
> 
> *A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
> 6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along
> 
> 
> 4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;
> 
> *Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?
> 
> The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.
> 
> But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
> Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;
> 
> View attachment 243084
> 
> 
> 6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;
> 
> 
> 7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;
> 
> View attachment 243085
> 
> 
> 8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”
> 
> *Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
> Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race
> 
> View attachment 243086
> 
> 
> 9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
> Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest
> 
> 
> Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?
> 
> Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
> *Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*
> 
> As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.


So you are a pro russian ukranian,LOL! Dont you think being a dirty worthless traitor in one country is enough?


----------



## Stratford57

evenflow1969 said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:
> 
> 1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;
> 
> Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.
> 
> 
> 2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;
> 
> *hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
> hussein kesvani on Twitter
> 
> 
> 3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;
> 
> *A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
> 6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along
> 
> 
> 4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;
> 
> *Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?
> 
> The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.
> 
> But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
> Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;
> 
> View attachment 243084
> 
> 
> 6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;
> 
> 
> 7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;
> 
> View attachment 243085
> 
> 
> 8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”
> 
> *Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
> Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race
> 
> View attachment 243086
> 
> 
> 9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
> Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest
> 
> 
> Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?
> 
> Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
> *Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*
> 
> As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a pro russian ukranian,LOL! Dont you think being a dirty worthless traitor in one country is enough?
Click to expand...

There are *millions* of pro-Russian and ethnic Russians in Eastern Ukraine whom official Kiev keeps as hostages. We must be silent in Ukraine not to be thrown in prison or killed for saying the truth about post-coup criminal, corrupt and Nazi Ukraine. Thanks God I can openly tell the people about that on this forum.

In your next posts stay with the subject of the thread if you would or I'll report your silly as*.


----------



## Bleipriester

Stratford57 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:
> 
> 1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;
> 
> Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.
> 
> 
> 2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;
> 
> *hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
> hussein kesvani on Twitter
> 
> 
> 3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;
> 
> *A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
> 6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along
> 
> 
> 4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;
> 
> *Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?
> 
> The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.
> 
> But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
> Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;
> 
> View attachment 243084
> 
> 
> 6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;
> 
> 
> 7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;
> 
> View attachment 243085
> 
> 
> 8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”
> 
> *Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
> Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race
> 
> View attachment 243086
> 
> 
> 9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
> Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest
> 
> 
> Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?
> 
> Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
> *Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*
> 
> As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a pro russian ukranian,LOL! Dont you think being a dirty worthless traitor in one country is enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are *millions* of pro-Russian and ethnic Russians in Eastern Ukraine whom official Kiev keeps as hostages. We must be silent in Ukraine not to be thrown in prison or killed for saying the truth about post-coup criminal, corrupt and Nazi Ukraine. Thanks God I can openly tell the people about that on this forum.
> 
> In your next posts stay with the subject of the thread if you would or I'll report your silly as*.
Click to expand...

The Trumpers are grieved...


----------



## Stratford57

Bleipriester said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see who’s destroying USA from within. Who:
> 
> 1.  Who makes American Media lie to you delivering a lot of fakes and hiding a lot of truth, dumbing down the population;
> 
> Media does not let you put opposing views, to question the evidence and the Intelligence. If you do, you are kicked  off  the air while the people who get it wrong are promoted. The idea of diversity or good journalism certainly has not been proven during last 10 years: the journalists who have it right have been punished, sanctioned or kicked out of the Media.
> 
> 
> 2.  Who  keeps pushing political correctness, basically censorship, denouncing American people’s constitutional right of freedom of speech;
> 
> *hussein kesvan*i: I love being a doctor and whispering verses of the Quran into the ears of white babies, and therefore making them Muslim. The hospital I work for knows I have been doing this for years, but can't strike me off because they are scared of being called racist
> hussein kesvani on Twitter
> 
> 
> 3.  Who makes American children learn about gays, 72 genders, "Be a gay for one day", feminism, diversity and other BS; encouraging teenagers for sex changing and even allowing parents to change sex of their kids;
> 
> *A six-year-old Texas boy is being dressed and presented as a girl by his mother;* at the same time, she is threatening the boy’s father legally for not going along with her plan for their son to live as a girl.
> 6-year-old boy forced to live as a girl while mom threatens dad for not going along
> 
> 
> 4. Who  keeps arresting Trump’s people for alleged crimes (making them lie and slander Trump) just because some of them just talked to Russians;
> 
> *Michael Flynn* served as President Trump’s national security adviser for several days. Prosecutor *Mueller accused him of two things*: first, Flynn called Russian Ambassador Sergey Kislyak before President Trump’s inauguration and asked him not to reciprocate in response to the sanctions that Barack Obama imposed on Russia in the last days of his presidency, urged us not to take the path of escalation and confrontation. Was that so bad? *Was it against the interests of the American people or the American government* that a potential member of the administration urged us not to harm the American diplomatic mission in the Russian Federation, not to take away property or expel diplomats?
> 
> The second charge against him was that he also asked Ambassador Kislyak to influence Moscow’s position on the resolution discussed in the UN Security Council, which required Israel to stop building new settlements in the occupied territories. Since the Obama administration decided not to block adoption of this resolution and, unlike in the previous cases, to abstain rather than vote it down, Flynn, according to Mueller, asked the Russian side to veto this anti-Israeli resolution.
> 
> But *he essentially called on the Russian side to defend the position that the United States had been promoting in the UN for decades.* Here are two accusations against this person. I do not know what sentence he will get. But the absurdity of the situation is obvious to me. *This is just one example of the bacchanalia going on around the so-called Russian dossier.*
> Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrov’s remarks and answers to media questions at a news conference on the results of Russian diplomacy in 2018  Moscow, January 16, 2019
> 
> 
> 5. Who keeps creating and sponsoring semi-terrorist and totally brainwashed organizations like Antifa, BLM;
> 
> View attachment 243084
> 
> 
> 6.  Who keeps bringing illegals into the USA and encourages them to vote;
> 
> 
> 7.  Who made a political circus out of SC judge Kavanah nomination;
> 
> View attachment 243085
> 
> 
> 8.  Who keeps creating fake stories about “Russian interference”
> 
> *Democratic operatives, backed by a liberal billionaire, created thousands of fake Russian accounts to give an impression the Russian government is supporting Alabama Republican Roy Moore (left) in last year’s election against now-Sen. Doug Jones (right). (Associated Press)*
> Democratic operatives created fake Russian bots designed to link Kremlin to Roy Moore in Alabama race
> 
> View attachment 243086
> 
> 
> 9.  Who  is manically afraid of Trump and Putin working together (Trump had to cancel his meeting with Putin in Argentina because Mueller made Cohen lie about Trump tower in Moscow and according to Dmitry Simes Media would broadcast two pictures on the screen:  a picture of Trump and Putin shaking hands and a picture of Cohen lying about Trumps “ties to Russia”. According to Dmitry Simes that^ could cross out all the possible agreements between two presidents);
> Dimitri K. Simes – Center for the National Interest
> 
> 
> Who has been doing all that above: Russia or Deep State, Putin or Soros?
> 
> Stephen Cohen: *perhaps it’s time for Washington to learn from Moscow rather than demand that Moscow conform to Washington’s thinking about—and behavior in—world affairs.* If not, Washington is more likely to continue to isolate itself.
> *Russian Diplomacy Is Winning the New Cold War*
> 
> As for Putin he obviously would prefer to deal with a sane country of USA, not with a crazy country (like it’s now) with nukes. So far USA reminds me a monkey with a grenade: you never know where the grenade will go the next minute.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are a pro russian ukranian,LOL! Dont you think being a dirty worthless traitor in one country is enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are *millions* of pro-Russian and ethnic Russians in Eastern Ukraine whom official Kiev keeps as hostages. We must be silent in Ukraine not to be thrown in prison or killed for saying the truth about post-coup criminal, corrupt and Nazi Ukraine. Thanks God I can openly tell the people about that on this forum.
> 
> In your next posts stay with the subject of the thread if you would or I'll report your silly as*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Trumpers are grieved...
Click to expand...

I don't think so.


----------



## 22lcidw

deanrd said:


> Republicans love Vladimir Putin.
> 
> They think he’s a really strong leader and they want Donald Trump to be more like Vladimir Putin.
> 
> They insist Putin is strong and really takes control of his country and the people there love them.
> 
> I know they can’t explain the tens of thousands of people that are protesting every weekend and the crowds are getting bigger and bigger all over Russia.
> 
> What are they crying for? They want democracy.
> 
> Of course Republicans are going to support Putin and not people who want democracy because they don’t even want democracy in this country. They want the US to be something like South Africa. Before they were forced to give up apartheid.


Progs loved the Soviet Union. Hate the new Russia. Apartheid was wrong. South Africa will end up as an impoverished nation. Putin is a nationalist. He loves his nation. His nation was screwed by globalists. 60 million dead in the 1930's and 1940's. Russia is a competitor. It is also in the ring with us and China for world dominance. But we know what he is. We don't know who will be the boss of the globalist government. We already see people being arrested and destroyed in the West for spouting, even if stupid.


----------



## Stratford57

22lcidw said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans love Vladimir Putin.
> 
> They think he’s a really strong leader and they want Donald Trump to be more like Vladimir Putin.
> 
> They insist Putin is strong and really takes control of his country and the people there love them.
> 
> I know they can’t explain the tens of thousands of people that are protesting every weekend and the crowds are getting bigger and bigger all over Russia.
> 
> What are they crying for? They want democracy.
> 
> Of course Republicans are going to support Putin and not people who want democracy because they don’t even want democracy in this country. They want the US to be something like South Africa. Before they were forced to give up apartheid.
> 
> 
> 
> Progs loved the Soviet Union. Hate the new Russia. Apartheid was wrong. South Africa will end up as an impoverished nation. Putin is a nationalist. He loves his nation. His nation was screwed by globalists. 60 million dead in the 1930's and 1940's. Russia is a competitor. It is also in the ring with us and China for world dominance. But we know what he is. We don't know who will be the boss of the globalist government. We already see people being arrested and destroyed in the West for spouting, even if stupid.
Click to expand...

Putin hates liberalism, he's a very conservative person

Putin: What is happening in the West? What is the reason for the Trump phenomenon, as you said, in the United States? What is happening in Europe as well? *The ruling elites have broken away from the people. *The obvious problem is the gap between the interests of the elites and the overwhelming majority of the people.

*There is also the so-called liberal idea, which has outlived its purpose.* Our Western partners have admitted that some elements of the liberal idea, such as multiculturalism, are no longer tenable.

When the migration problem came to a head, many people admitted that the policy of multiculturalism is not effective and that the interests of the core population should be considered. Although those who have run into difficulties because of political problems in their home countries need our assistance as well. That is great, but *what about the interests of their own population* when the number of migrants heading to Western Europe is not just a handful of people but thousands or hundreds of thousands?

*As for the liberal idea, its proponents are not doing anything*. They say that all is well, that everything is as it should be. But is it? They are sitting in their cosy offices, while those who are facing the problem every day in Texas or Florida are not happy, they will soon have problems of their own. Does anyone think about them?

The same is happening in Europe. I discussed this with many of my colleagues, but nobody has the answer. The say they cannot pursue a hard-line policy for various reasons. Why exactly? Just because. We have the law, they say. Well, then change the law!

*So, the liberal idea has become obsolete. It has come into conflict with the interests of the overwhelming majority of the population*. Or take the traditional values. I am not trying to insult anyone, because we have been condemned for our alleged homophobia as it is. *But we have no problems with LGBT persons. God forbid, let them live as they wish.* But some things do appear excessive to us.

Let everyone be happy, we have no problem with that. *But this must not be allowed to overshadow the culture, traditions and traditional family values of millions of people making up the core population.*

Sometimes, I get the feeling that these liberal circles are beginning to use certain elements and problems of the Catholic Church as a tool for destroying the Church itself. This is what I consider to be incorrect and dangerous.

All right, have we forgotten that all of us live in a world based on Biblical values? Even atheists and everyone else live in this world. We do not have to think about this every day, attend church and pray, thereby showing that we are devout Christians or Muslims or Jews. *However, deep inside, there must be some fundamental human rules and moral values. In this sense, traditional values are more stable and more important for millions of people than this liberal idea*, which, in my opinion, is really ceasing to exist.

it seems to me that *purely liberal or purely traditional ideas have never existed*. Probably, they did once exist in the history of humankind, but everything very quickly ends in a deadlock if there is no diversity. Everything starts to become extreme one way or another.

Various ideas and various opinions should have a chance to exist and manifest themselves, but *at the same time interests of the general public, those millions of people and their lives, should never be forgotten*. This is something that should not be overlooked.

*They cannot simply dictate anything to anyone just like they have been attempting to do over the recent decades.* Diktat can be seen everywhere: both in the media and in real life. It is deemed unbecoming even to mention some topics. But why?
Interview with The Financial Times

Sorry, this quote is a little bit long, but I think it's worth of reading. Western Media told you guys about it but without many important details.


----------

